# CF focus on targeted recruiting.



## dano (19 Feb 2004)

In the 11th of February 2004 issue of The Maple Leaf, a article on CF recruiting.

The article goes on to explain what and why the targeted points of intrest to the CF is involved.

Quoting article " Recruiting today is much more targeted than it used to be. The recruiting centres are trying to build partnerships, especially with school boards and national associations, Canadian Colleges Athletic Associations and Candian association of Career Educators and Employers, said Captain Andre Cantin, CF Recruiting Centre, Ottawa"

I want to embrace on this specific statement.

Do you think making these partnerships will significantly increase recruitment?
In my opinion, it is not where they recruit, but how they recruit. In the aspects of enrollment process and deliverence.

The school boards, is the CF allowed to recruit there? From what I herd, it is prohibited.

any additional comments?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (19 Feb 2004)

We Always have demonstrations at High Schools


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (19 Feb 2004)

my school in particular has posters for the Queens York Rangers all over the place because it relates to a co-op program run through the school. We‘ve also had a recruiter for the Navy set up in the front lobby a few weeks ago.


----------



## Northern Touch (20 Feb 2004)

I totally agree that its about "how" they recruit and not "where" they recruit.  I think it‘s getting harder and harder to recruit with all the negative publicity the CF receives about budget cuts and their motto‘s of "hurry up and wait" and "doing more with less".  It‘s no hidden fact the CF is way underfunded, and that is a major turn off to possible recruits.  I dont believe many people want to join an underfunded Armed Forces, although, that being said, I think it speaks volumes about those who DO want to join the forces and their commitment to them.  Just my two cents.


----------



## jimbunting (20 Feb 2004)

Slightly off topic but do you know that the U..S. has over seven thousand recruiters? And that they need to recuite, in this year, 2004, over 285,000 new people? Makes us look rather insignifigant, doesn‘t it?

In any case, the how is the important part, not the where.

Jim Bunting.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (21 Feb 2004)

The Forces need to fix the recruiting process....the lenght of time it takes is ridiculous....i appliced in sept of 2003....now its feb 2004....and nothing..i have been waiting 4 or 5 weeks for my ERC...then its off for enrollment...people want to join the forces..but when they realize they have to always wait for everything to happen..they get discouraged..and then dont bother...the Cf needs to speed up process SOME..lol i shouldnt be saying things need to speed up with EVERYTHING..jsut the recruiting process..because its all i have witnessed...


----------



## Yes Man (21 Feb 2004)

Some things I think that they have to change are.

1) None of this conditional acceptance cr@p.  You are going to lose people by leaving them hanging (this apples mainly to reserve)

2) Stop misplacing peoples file and give them a set date for there PT, CFAT, medical, and interview.

3) Offer better rewards for people who bring in a new recruit. It a sure way to get more people, and its cheap.(ie a person in the army, getting friends to join)

4) And the most important thing is...GET GOOD PRESS.  Try and say how great the army is in the press when ever you can, every time a politician talks make the complement the Canadian ARMED! Forces.

Right now we are caught in a cycle were people think are army sucks and they think its a waste to spend their money on a useless force.  We really have to get rid of this idea that the U.S. will take care of everything for us, if we are every to get public support for our army.


----------



## patt (21 Feb 2004)

once thing they should change is when ur askin for a certin job u actaully get it not them tellin YOU what u wanna do


----------



## fleeingjam (24 Feb 2004)

it is true but this same article like in the 80‘s would have been BS!!! So yah its safe to say that they are targetting


----------



## AlphaCharlie (25 Feb 2004)

The army was at my school today, infact.    I got a PLF sticker.


----------



## gate_guard (25 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by CF_MacAulay:
> [qb] The Forces need to fix the recruiting process....the lenght of time it takes is ridiculous....i appliced in sept of 2003....now its feb 2004....and nothing..i have been waiting 4 or 5 weeks for my ERC...then its off for enrollment...people want to join the forces..but when they realize they have to always wait for everything to happen..they get discouraged..and then dont bother...the Cf needs to speed up process SOME..lol i shouldnt be saying things need to speed up with EVERYTHING..jsut the recruiting process..because its all i have witnessed... [/qb]


I know why your application is taking so long, it‘s cause the recruiters have to sift through pages and pages of your unnecessary periods!  :evil:


----------



## Duotone81 (25 Feb 2004)

ahahaha.....zzzzing!


----------



## Shockwave (27 Feb 2004)

Hey guys, 1st post here   .  I‘m currently doing that Coop course that was mentioned above with the Queens York Rangers. It lasts 2.5 months(length of a full semester) and we get qualified in BMQ and SQ. I just finished week one. QYR have been running this course in the York Region Highschools mainly in the GTA. If your in highschool you just need to ask around because from my personal expieriance the coop teachers dont do jack to help you.  
Anyone who has any questions about the coop course send me a msg and I could help you out.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Mar 2004)

are you sure that it is BMQ and SQ? because in my school board, it is just the BMQ, and you still have to go 2weeks in the summer for SQ.


----------



## Shockwave (5 Mar 2004)

Yes I‘m sure.  The course is 48 days long, divided pretty much equally for BMQ and SQ.


----------



## meni0n (5 Mar 2004)

SQ is now 2 weeks? I thought it was 4.


----------



## CL84 (5 Mar 2004)

No, I did the militia co-op in gr 12, it is only bmq. you then have the option when you graduate to continue on in the summer with sq and biq or moc or whatever it‘s called now...I chose not to go, I was a dummy...here I am going reg force in May...lol. Anyways, that‘s how it is. You only have to go bmq which should be from early feb, to june...then month and a half in the summer.


----------



## CL84 (5 Mar 2004)

month and a half in the summer is for sq and biq or moc or whatever...sorry bout that. feb-june is bmq, thats all you have to do..you dont even have to do that anyways, you can quit whenever you want, but they don‘t like quitters because you are an investment to them, all the training and pay you get etc...like 350$ every two weeks I got on my coop...830am-12pm army stuff, 12-1 lunch, 1-math and gym which was pt. and then I go home, and one weekend a month. like getting paid to go to school..


----------



## Shockwave (7 Mar 2004)

CL84,not all coops are just bmq. The coop that I am doing with the Queens York Rangers is BMQ AND SQ in the same course. We have the option of doing MOC in the summer if we wish.   We go from 8-5 tues-fri.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Mar 2004)

Im in the same course as Shockwave (possibly the same section, cant remember) But it IS BMQ and SQ. We are finished our BMQ in 18 days I believe, then we go onto SQ for the remaining part. I think its just something the QY Rang have worked out on their own.

Im signed up for the MOC in July as well   :mg:


----------



## venero (7 Mar 2004)

what‘s a conditional acceptance for the reserves?


----------



## Yes Man (7 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by venero:
> [qb] what‘s a conditional acceptance for the reserves? [/qb]


It's when they tell you that you have qualified, and are acceptable to be in the army, BUT they don‘t commit to finding you a spot.  It's a pain, because a lot of people, especially in collage/university need to have a summer job to make ends meet.  When they give you a conditional offer they tell you not to quit school or your job because they might not be able to get you on a summer course.  
The problem is you really can't commit to a job or school, if you want to join the army.  If I have to pay $2000 to take summer courses in university and they call me in the middle of the summer and tell me they have a spot in basic for me what am I suppose to do.


----------

